# Strings and Beyond



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I ordered a couple sets of strings from Strings and Beyond that I couldn't get anywhere locally stocked. Who knows when I'll get them. No tracking. Strings and Beyond said they could be stuck up in customs. They're strings not a threat to national security.
Anyway it looks like online ordering of strings is out for me. I don't want to wait 2 to 3 weeks for strings. I'm always experimenting with different strings so can't really order in bulk at least until the day I settle on one string.
Luckily Folkway music said they would order in the strings if it turns out I like them. They said they can get them in a day or 2. Obviously they aren't buying from Strings and beyond.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I never had issues with S & B. And yes there's no tracking but it doesnt take long for it arrive.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Same - though it's been a while. FYI anything can get held up in customs - they now have 'random' additional screening, and the most likely candidates are things with metal content (the scanners pick it up). Speakers (strong magnets and mucho metal content) will be held up almost every dang time. If it was tracked it would say in the tracking that it was sent for' additional screening' that may take up to X days (don't recall, but one of my recent orders had that; annoying), but if not, you just have to wait. S&B are not scammersif they say it's in the mail, it is.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never had issues with S&B either, though I'd never ordered stings that I needed immediately.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The last guitar I ordered from the States (MFG) took exactly 5 days to get to me, sent from Florida. And here it is the ninth day waiting for strings.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had pedals stuck in customs for three weeks, hard to blame the retailer.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I've had pedals stuck in customs for three weeks, hard to blame the retailer.


Yeah not really blaming the retailer so much as finding the whole online ordering process flawed. Folkway can get me the same strings in a day or 2 probably for less same money since I was charged $8 US to ship 2 sets of strings.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I get that.

When I place an order with them, I make it worth the shipping cost and then I'm good for a while.
What I like about online is that they usually have deals on strings I use and have sets available no where locally.

I've gone into a music store to buy strings and walked out with a guitar before.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I've gone into a music store to buy strings and walked out with a guitar before.


I'm undecided as to whether thats a pro or a con to buying strings locally.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

My first order with S & B last summer went very well. I got the package within 5 days (USPS no-tracking).

It went so well, that I placed another order with them at the end of February. A few weeks later, I got an email from them. The package was returned to them for "No such address". After confirming my address with them via email, a second attempt was made and it was returned to them again for the same reason after another two weeks. As a result, the order was cancelled and they refunded me.

I made a call to Canada Post, and actually got to speak with a human (yay!). With the package being sent with no tracking number, Canada Post could not tell me much about the package in question. However, the customer service lady told me that at least one of the USPS bar codes on a package would have my postal code information embedded to it. And that is what the sorting facilities would scan for sorting purposes. If the bar code was smudged or could not be read by a scanner at any point during transit, the package would be returned to sender as undeliverable.

Rather than looking for the destination address on the mailing label, I guess they only rely on the scanner for sorting with no other measures. They use robots to hold the scanner, too?

I kind of felt bad for S & b, as they had to eat the costs of the two failed delivery attempts. I decided to give it one more try, using my address at work as the delivery address. Prior to placing the order, I worked it out via email with S & B, since the package will be sent to an address that is not my credit card's billing address. I added a capo that I would like to have but not easy to find locally to my order to sweeten it up a bit. Got the package in about 10 business days.

I only order strings from the US that are hard to find locally and I wouldn't mind ordering from S & B again. They are great to deal with and they offer free Canadian shipping for orders worth over US$35.




sulphur said:


> I've gone into a music store to buy strings and walked out with a guitar before.


That happened to me once many years ago, before I got married. During lunch break, I walked into a store, expecting to buy a pack of strings. I walked out with Strat, 2 packs of strings and a free copy of Guitar Player magazine. I still have that Strat and it still sounds great after more than 20 years.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are too many shiney things in the music store for me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I've gone into a music store to buy strings and walked out with a guitar before.


Yeah, I've done that too.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have used them for years and never had any issues-they are offering free shipping this long weekend for any size order:


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Also never an issue. Packages usually arrive in 10 days. I wait for the free shipping, sometimes a discount, and get the bulk sets of 3 or 10. I'm not sure I'm saving much now thanks to our crappy Loonie, but I appreciate the convenience. I also used them to find thumb picks that suited me. Couldn't find them anywhere here.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Me as well. I did a bulk order and it took a week or more to get it. But I wasn't looking to try a few different sets, I was refilling my 10-46 stock (my most common gauge) and was happy with the deal I got. I didn't need them right away so it worked for me. I will buy again - once I work through the 20 sets I bought.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I use S&B all the time. You wont get tracking at their shipping prices, they send it econo. Never waited more than a week for my order


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I use S&B all the time. You wont get tracking at their shipping prices, they send it econo. Never waited more than a week for my order


No strings today. Will be going in to third week waiting


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that sucks

I just buy from my local shop. 

it's not much, but it gives them some business. and their prices are fair


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I will have to chime in with all the people who have never had an issue with S&B. Last time I ordered I got tens sets of electric, acoustic and resonator each. Never had to pay for HST. BUT spares parts for my Land Rover have gone from Peterborough to Hamilton to Toronto and then to me here in Ottawa!! I paid for fast delivery which took 2 weeks. 
What I liked about S&B was they had strings and guages that I had never heard of before. Like Martin resonator and their acoustic Retro series. I am not a fan of phosphor bronze strings. Too bright for me and can kill the mood of a somber song. But thats just me. Guitar stores in Ottawa suck unless you only play the popular brands and guages. 
Waiting for sales and free shipping I can get a pack of strings delivered for less than it costs me to drive to the store. Thats including the crappy exchange rate.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a similar issue with S&B. I emailed them after 3 weeks and then on the 30th day. Given that 30 days had elapsed, they stated that they would be able to make a claim with USPS. One hour later the strings arrived.

I looked at the postage and it had been shipped Xpresspost a day or two after my order. Either they put postage and forgot to ship or it was issues with USPS/Canada Post.

I gave them a mulligan on that one and haven't had issues with my other orders.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bluebayou said:


> Guitar stores in Ottawa suck unless you only play the popular brands and guages.
> Waiting for sales and free shipping I can get a pack of strings delivered for less than it costs me to drive to the store. Thats including the crappy exchange rate.


Same in my area. Only popular brands in stock. However I can get my local music stores to order in anything I want and it only takes 2 or 3 days. For strings and beyond if I order over $35 US then its free shipping. On the strings I'm now waiting on it cost me $750 US for shipping so no savings. Even if there was some savings it certainly isn't worth these long waits and uncertainty about what may have happened to the shipment.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> On the strings I'm now waiting on it cost me *$750 US for shipping* so no savings.


It might take a little longer for them to arrange a HIAB or picker truck to drop your order off. That's industrial sized!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I've had multiple orders with them - no issues., and they are actually nice to deal with... plus they offer specials for Canadians from time to time. Which seems rare from a US retailer.


----------



## hextall2772 (Apr 18, 2016)

They provide a good service and as far as cross border online shopping, I have had no issues compared to other orders.
That being said, for the difference in price, I can swing by my local place and pick up what I need pretty quickly.


----------



## 95strat (Apr 6, 2017)

I usually order my strings from them as well, never had any problems. I order from them because its cheaper. I buy the 12 pack of GHS Boomers which comes to $59 CDN from S&B with free shipping. Same thing from Long & Mcquades locally after taxes comes to $99. For $40 difference I don't mind waiting for a week or 2 for them to come in the mail.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I had never heard of them until today. Just ordered 10 sets of strings and an unneeded tuner  Great pricing.


----------

